# Greetings and salutations!



## nsmadsen (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I'm Nathan Madsen, a composer-sound designer heavily involved in drugs.... I mean music.  Much of my work has been in video games and anime but I've also done some indie film work as well as stage productions. I heard about this forum from a peer composer and am pretty excited to dive in. 

If you'd like to hear some of my stuff head on over to: www.madsenstudios.com. 

Take care, 

Nate


----------



## nikolas (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Nate!

Welcome to this part of the forum!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome to VI Nate. Glad you found us. Enjoy the forum!


----------

